# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Cyclocross 2015/2016

## stenu

Jiihaa, tästä se taas alkaa. Syksy nimittäin ja cyclocrossi. UCI-kisakausi (C1) Jenkeissä starttaa tänään Ellison Cyclocross Festivaleilla. Striimi alkaa vajaan tunnin kuluttua: http://gnarlymonkey.com/

Tukholmaan pääsisi katsomaan UCI-krossia suht helposti ja lähelle. Siellä ajetaan 25.10. C1-kisa.

Kalenteria esim. tuolla: http://www.cxmagazine.com/2015-2016-...d-cup-schedule

----------


## OJ

Joo se on taas se aika vuodesta. Vähän hirvittää, että ovatko nuoret starat tänä vuonna entistä vahvempia vai tuleeko taas uusia nimiä keulille.

----------


## JJHL

Mukavasti saatiin jo ennen kauden kunnolla alkamista vääntöä cyclocrossiinkin, tosin uusista säännöistä. Melkoista säätämistä oli taas: http://www.cxhairs.com/2015/09/06/hy...day-1-results/

----------


## J T K

CrossVegas sitten tänään. Viivalla näyttäisi olevan ihan laadukas eliittiryhmä, setä Nysin viimeinen kausi käynnistyy. Saas nähdä mikä on nyt tahti. 

http://www.cxmagazine.com/2015-cross...p-race-preview

----------


## VesaP

Näköjään nyt tulee livenä crossin maailmancuppia jenkeistä. Naiset menossa nyt ja kohta miehet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v90LicPEdbg

Tuossa yllä naisten kisan linkki. Näkyypi ainakin nopean webbilinjan yli pätkimättä 1080p laatuisena streamina.

Ja tässä alla ukkojen kisa (vissiin klo 08.00 suomen aikaa alkaa tämä):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC7cloX4p0Y

----------


## kmw

Miehet nyt tokalla kiekalla. Van der Haart teki komian otb:n. Ei damagea ja jatkaa.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

Kevyen helposti irtosi Vanttuunautti pelotonista. Kaulaa pauttia 20sek. 5 kierrosta on pitkä matka pysyä hatkassa.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VesaP

Mitä striimiä kmw kattoo oikein? Tuohan on loppunut jo ajat sitten tuo skaba minkä linkkasin?  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

UCI-kanavaa. Jos ei live niin ei haittaa minua :-)

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rhubarb

Kisakausi pyörähtää toden teolla käyntiin tänä viikonloppuna. Soudal Classics starttaa Neerpeltissä, mutta striimeistä ei ole vielä tietoa (tulee Belgiassa vain joltain maksukanavalta).

----------


## J T K

http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/matchcent...1516/1.2447812

kääntäjällä:

Van Aert is supreme in Neerpelt
Sat 09/26/2015 - 18:36
Wout van Aert (Realty Service) has not missed his start of the cyclocross season. The Soudal Classic in Neerpelt, the first cross on Belgian soil, he finished just like in Las Vegas solo. Laurens Sweeck, totally freed from his worries by the ozone issue, announced in the first round out immediately a statement. The top viewed first as from the background, but ultimately it was the boys Vastgoedservice which the command names. Wout van Aert was on his own in search of the leader. With some good passages through the sand he succeeded. Also, Kevin Pauwels came what connect later. Sweeck was not impressed and the two others remained under pressure. Two laps from the end Van Aert drove the pace a bit and then Sweeck had to fit. Pauwels also had no answer and so Van Aert might just as in the US undisturbed making victory gesture.

Van Aert: "From the side it looks easy"
The absence of the injured Mathieu van der Poel Wout van Aert nobody seems able to put an obstacle in their way."Hopefully I can keep this condition all winter. I've worked hard. " "From the side it may seem to be easy, but I must do my best to be able to open a gap," Van Aert downplays his dominance.
 "I tried to address the tactical because it is in such a difficult cross to make a difference in the early stages." "It is unfortunate that Mathieu is not yet in, but all the other  leaders here were present. Hopefully I can keep this condition all  winter. I've worked hard." "I also hope that there is still a little may come in, but nobody is currently already in great shape," Van Aert know.
Sweeck: "In two years I win here"

Kevin  Pauwels (second): "I shot out of my clipless pedal at the start and  thus my chain came off on this course it is difficult to make well, but  is not that I did it, the condition is good, only Wout.. a bit too strong. The last two laps were too much of it. He immediately hit a big hole. "
Laurens  Sweeck (third): "Last year I was here fourth, now third if it continues  so, I win here two years and I am happy with my start to the season I  tried it early, but I felt that Wout was stronger.... "

1.
Wout van Aert
1u02'33"

2.
Kevin Pauwels
op 15"

3.
Laurens Sweeck
24"

4.
Tim Merlier
37"

5.
Jens Adams
z.t.

6.
Julien Taramarcaz (Zwi)


7.
David van der Poel (Ned)


8.
Sven Nys


9.
Diether Sweeck
51"

10.
Rob Peeters
58"

11.
Daan Hoeyberghs
1'08"

12.
Tom Meeusen
1'19"

13.
Corné van Kessel (Ned)
z.t.

14.
Joeri Adams
1'27"

15.
Eli Iserbyt
1'35"

----------


## J T K

Jep, 

Superprestigekausi alkoi justiin äsken Gietenissä. Tuosta striimiä: http://bvls2016.sc/stream1.html

----------


## PHI

Missään toimivaa striimiä?
Edit: No nyt pelaa tässä:
http://www.rtvdrenthe.nl/tv

----------


## J T K

Lars pysyy hyvin Woutin kyydillä, DvP tipahti nopeasti, kun tuli ajetuksi irtiotostaan kiinni. Puoliminuuttia ero muihin.

----------


## J T K

Vauhtia piisaa, DvP 20s. perässä ja pääjoukko jo 45s.

e: Wout iski ja 10s. Lars nyt perässä, 2 kierrosta.

----------


## PHI

Ja striimi poikki! Missä näkyy?

----------


## J T K

Kokeile tuota linkittämääni. 3. sija vielä auki, Nys/Pauwels/Vantornout

----------


## PHI

Mulla näkyy siinä vain possun kuva.

----------


## J T K

http://bvls2016.sc/stream1.html

Tässä suora linkki, procycling liven linkistä tulee vain sikaa..

1. Wout van Aert
2. Lars van der Haar 
3. Tim Merlier
4. Sven Nys
5. Klaas Vantornout

----------


## J T K

Näillä näppäimillä alkamassa Bpost bank trofee-osakilpailu GP Mario De Clercq Ronsesta.
Naisten kisa siis ensin.

http://www.sport.be/trofeeveldrijden/2015/nl/stream/

----------


## rhubarb

Ei noilla muilla vaan riitä jalka kun Wout laittaa isomman vaihteen silmään. Keliolosuhteet näyttivät jotenkin tosi suotuisilta ja nurmi kovalta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jos maailma on entisellä mallillaan, WvA kyykkää kuukauden sisään. Nyt jo oli merkit ilmassa.

Uutta nimeä pukkaa topkymppiin niin että vanha ei pysy perässä - Merlier, Boros, Vermeersch, Adams. Välipäivinä sitten nähdään kuinka osaavat ja jaksavat. DvdP saa olla ihme äijä jos pitkän polvivaivan päätteeksi palaa entiseen kuntoon ennen MM-kisoja.

Mitä Ronsen kisaan tulee, siinä pahimmassa offcamber-nurtsialamäessä näki upeaa tekniikkaa, mutta ei undereilla.

----------


## rhubarb

Valkenburg menossa nyt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl9f2TcME0U

Rata näyttää olevan erityisen hankalassa kunnossa kuivuudesta huolimatta.

----------


## missile

Mitä se Svennys oikein tupelsi siinä vähän ennen loppua?

----------


## Talisker

Paukut loppui ja tuli virheitä.

----------


## rhubarb

Jep, alkoi olemaan väsy. Kyllä van Aert olisi siitä tainnut muutenkin irrota. Lasse ajoi todella hyvän kisan, muilla tuntui olevan ihan eri tason ongelmia pysyä laskuissa pystyssä.

----------


## OJ

Ensi viikonloppuna Canadan Mestaruuskisat Lauantaina ja Manitoba GP of Cyclocross Sunnuntaina. Live videot löytyy tästä osoitteesta http://winnipegcx2015.ca/live-stream/ lauantaina viivalla Geoff Kabush, Craig Richey, Raphael Gagne, Leah Kirchmann ja sunnuntaina lisäksi jenkkejä mm. Jonathan Page. Sääennuste lupaa märkää keliä ja mahdollisesti lunta.

----------


## PHI

Ei taida olla toimivaa striimiä päivän Superprestige kisasta?

----------


## J T K

Siltä vaikuttaa..

----------


## Mika A

Itsekin vasta tänään havahduin siihen, ettei Vier ilmeisestikään enää vastaa sarjan televisioinnista?  :Sekaisin: 

Cyclingfans.com:n päivitykseen mukaan streameja ei ole löytynyt.

Sääli, nämä krossikisat ovat olleet harmaiden loppusyksyn sunnuntaiden suuri piristys jo menen vuoden ajan.

----------


## rhubarb

VPN Hollannin tai Belgian kautta + sporza tai 4 on yleensä toiminut. Tänään tosin missasin kinkerit…

----------


## OJ

Pahimpiin vieroitusoireisiin Kanadan mestaruuskisat ja Manitoba GP of Cyclocross. Vasta Kanadan mestaruudet löytyy HD:na, mutta GP ladataan myös youtubeen.

http://winnipegcx2015.ca/live-stream/

Ja tietty on-board video eliten ekalta kierrokselta.

----------


## J T K

Tässä koostetta viimeviikonlopun Zondhovenin Superprestige-kisasta radan varren kameroilla tallennettuna. Hienoa pätkää tarjolla.
https://youtu.be/EalWPTAkLzA

Tänään sitten Bpost Bank Tropheeta Koppenbergcrossin muodossa.

----------


## J T K

1. Van Aert 2. Pauwels 3. Van der Haar

Aertin ajo oli kyllä taas melkoista ylivoimaa. Pari ensimmäistä kierrosta ajellaan sijoilla ynnä muut ja sitten kun on aika alkaa ratkoa koko kisaa, kiskaistaan nousupätkällä koko revohka kyykkyyn. Sitten karussa oleva kärkikaksikko kiinni, vasemmalta ohi ja soolona loppukierrokset maaliin. Haar näytti pitkään ajavan kakkoseksi, mutta Pauwels nousi viimeisillä kierroksillä vähitellen kantaan ja painoi ohi. Nys keskeytti lopulta ketjuongelman jälkeen viimeisellä kierroksella sijalta viisi.

----------


## kukavaa

Nysse ja ketjuonkelmat, klassista cyclocrossia.

----------


## J T K

http://uec.ch/en/component/k2/item/4...or-elites.html

Lauantaina 7.11. ajetaan syslorossin Euroopan Mestaruuskisat Hollannin Huijbergissa ja ensimmäistä kertaa myös miesten elite on mukana näissä kekkereissä. Naisten elite tuli mukaan 2013 ja mestaruudesta on ajettu vuodesta 2003.

Kisasivut:
http://www.sport.be/ekveldrijden/2015/en/

Lähtölistat: http://www.sport.be/ekveldrijden/2015/en/renners/

Rata:

----------


## J T K

Lähtölistat näyttää olevan kisasivuilla, paljon lykkyä Antti-Jussi Juntuselle junioreiden lähtöön!

http://www.sport.be/ekveldrijden/2015/en/renners/

----------


## EsaJ

ja mistäs noita saa sit seurattua striiminä??

----------


## ATS

Järjestäjien sivuilla oli tämmöttiin http://www.sport.be/ekveldrijden/201...icle_ID=746407
Tuliskohan tosta lähetys aikanaan?

----------


## Samuli

UEC:n sivuilla oli näin:




> TV BROADCASTING (Live): 
>  - UEC website, Women Elite and Men Elite.  From 1:35pm to 4:20pm
>  - Eurosport France (France, Andorra, Monaco, Belgium (Wallonia),  Switzerland & Luxemburg). WomenElite & Men Elite.  From 1:35PM  to 4:20PM
>  - PlaySports - Telenet (Flanders), WomenElite & Men Elite.  From 1:35PM to 4:20PM
>  - Omroep Brabant (Holland), WomenElite & Men Elite.  From 1:35PM to 4:20PM



Tuossa on UEC:n Youtube kanava: https://www.youtube.com/user/UECCHANNEL/feed

----------


## Cyklooppi

Tuolta livenä naisten ja miesten kisa http://www.omroepbrabant.nl/Portal.aspx?type=tv

----------


## EsaJ

Ohi meni niinkuin tän päivän auringon näkeminen... Jos joku törmää nauhoitteeseen, kiitos etukäteen... En hakemalla löydä...

----------


## J T K

Priima otatus LvdH:n ja WvA:n välillä. Joko alkaa Woutilla kone yskimään..? Ketjuongelmaa oli karkumatkalla ja Lars ajoi kantaan. Viimeisellä kierroksella taktisesti loistelias ajo, teknisellä pätkällä keulaan, hapoilla ollut Aert tupeloi kerran ja se riitti. Van der Haar vei lopulta selvästi, loistavalla ajolla Euroopan mestaruus taskuun. Naisissa Cant osoitti myös, että teknistä osaamista ja voimaa pitää löytyä tuollaisella radalla.

----------


## J T K

Pauwels voitti eilisen Ruddervoorden SP:n. Nys oli pitkään kannassa, mutta tupeloi erikoisesti ysikymppivasurin ja sen jälkeisen kumpareen lähes päällä ittensä sarvien yli. Pauwels karkasi ja ajoi voittoon. Wout van Aert tuli takaa vähitellen, ajoi Nysin kiinni ja lopulta toiseksi. Iso-Klasu palasi viivalle Zondhovenin tällin jäljiltä ajaen neljänneksi. Meeusen hyytyi vähitellen viidenneksi. Van der Haar oli kuudes.

Bart Wellens ripusti syslon roikkumaan lavan koukkuun ja vietti eläköitymisseremonioitaan ennen varsinaista otatusta. Vatsan kasvatus on alkanut suotuisasti!

----------


## J T K

Jaarmarktcrossit menossa, juuri alkaa miesten kisa: http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/matchcent...1516/1.2447816

Olipa hieno rata! Kauden mielenkiintoisin, offcamberia riitti ja sitämyöden kuskeille vaarallisia tilanteita o/  Setä-Nys aloitti vahvasti, heilutti tahtipuikkoa mutta sortui taas yhteen isompaan ja muutamaan pienempään virheeseen. Ehkä se ikä alkaa näkyä. Sandpitilla jopa heikoin kärkimiehistä. No silti podiumille, Meeusen vei loppukirin. Pauwels aloitti konservatiivisesti, tuli kaukaa takaa vähitellen kärkeen ja Nyssen sekoillessa karkasi Meeusenin kanssa, karisti Tomin ja ajoi soolona puolen minuutin keulalla voittoon. 

1. Pauwels
2. Meeusen
3. Nys
4. Sweeck

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nysse-sedällä junnumaista höntyilyä, kun metsästää kauden ensimmäistä voittoa. Itsevarmuutta puuttuu, virheitä tulee, tulitikkuja palaa.

Hyvin se silti ajaa, tasaisesti sijoilla 2-5.

----------


## J T K

Näyttää hyvältä setä-Nysin kannalta nyt Asper-Gaveressa.

e: tjaa, tilanne normalisoitui, Woutti laittoi pedaalin pyörimään...!

1. Aert
2. Nys
3. Pauwels
4. van der Haar

----------


## EsaJ

Hitto kun toiset näkee ja toiset ei löydä ees mistä näkee....

----------


## Janne Lehti

Helposti ne feedit löytyy: cyclingfans.com listaa lähteet ja sieltä löytyy myös kisojen jälkeen yhteenvetoja.

----------


## EsaJ

Kiitosta. Täytyypi mennä pyöräilytuulettimien sivuille kurkkimaan. Tätä ennen sitä on vaan itte intohimoisesti ajanut ja kisannut 25vuotta. Nyt vasta tullu mieleen, että voisi sitä kisojakin katsoa

----------


## J T K

Soudal Classics GP Hasselt menossa, setä Nys ajelee keulassa: http://www.bvls2016.sc/stream3.html

----------


## J T K

Perskeles, setä-Nys vei komeasti!! Mutainen, teknistä taitoa ja voimaa vaativa rata oli kuin tehty maestrolle.

1. Nys
2. Meeusen
3. Pauwels

----------


## J T K

https://youtu.be/vJZIEx1jd0s

Koksjiden World Cuppia menossa, MvdP:n paluukisa. Pientä testailua jo nähty WvA:n kanssa.

----------


## Satanta

Kauden paras kisa menossa. Tähän mennessä.

----------


## PHI

Ladies and gentlemens:
Sven Nys is BACK!!

----------


## Satanta

Pirun-Pitkä-Klausko vietiin lanssilla pois? Vai tippuiko kyydistä muuten vain?

----------


## J T K

Michael Vanthourenhout taisi olla lanssikunnossa.

Mutta olihan jumalauta upea voitto Nysiltä! Huh huh.

1. Nys
2. Aert
3. Van der Poel
4. Van der Haar
5. Sweeck
6. Meeusen

----------


## rhubarb

Helvetin hieno vika kierros, kovaa taistelua.

Vantourenhout löi ilmeisesti päänsä/kasvonsa joko fillariin tai aitaan.

----------


## OJ

No nyt oli hieno kisa. Saatoin ehkä innostua huutamaan telkkarille siinä vaiheessa kun Nys otti oman linjansa viimeiseen shikaaniin. Vaimo ja lapset varmaan uskaltavat tulla pois kellarista kohtapuolin.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Oli kyllä aivan mahtava kisa! Taisi myös omat sykkeet nousta aika korkealle viimeisen kierroksen aikana. Huhhuh!

----------


## PHI

> No nyt oli hieno kisa. Saatoin ehkä innostua huutamaan telkkarille siinä vaiheessa kun Nys otti oman linjansa viimeiseen shikaaniin. Vaimo ja lapset varmaan uskaltavat tulla pois kellarista kohtapuolin.



Arvaa vaan paljonko oli meteliä täälläkin. Ns. "On the rivets" sohvatyynyn etureunalta käsin täälläkin karjuttiin  :Hymy: .
 Just katselen lentoja katsomaan tämän vuoden MM-kisat Heusden-Zolderiin. Pakko nähdä nähdä Nys livenä kun vielä ehtii.

----------


## ejex

Tänään olisi kyllä pitänyt olla paikalla. Tuosta ei kisa enää paremmaksi voi mennä. Ei mulla muuta.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Koko Koksijden kisa kisa löytyy nyt Juutuubista. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPUfDstdE0E

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Juutuubista kannattaa tilata Roderic Kreunen, No Easy Ride ja cyclocrossable, niin pääsee varsin tuoreeltaan katsomaan kisat.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Kiitos! 

Pitää laittaa tilaukseen saman tien.

----------


## J T K

Bpostia Hammesta just nyt: http://www.bvls2016.sc/stream3.html

----------


## OJ

Hirvittävän surkea striimi taas.

----------


## PHI

ja striimi poikki...

----------


## Mach-0

Naisten kisa jo ladattu. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEgYbNNzJz8

----------


## J T K

Wout van Aert vei Essenin postipankkikisan. Nys ajoi rapakon kautta viimeisen kierroksen viimeisissä kurveissa ja hävisi kisan siihen. MvdP johti jo reilusti, mutta polkaisi ketjun poikki pari kierrosta ennen maalia. Olisiko riittänyt voittoon, hyvältä se siinä vaiheessa näytti. Kolmanneksi ajoi Michael Vantornout. Stybar huvitteli kauden ainoan syslokisan ja taisi tulla kolmisen minuuttia kärjen perässä sijalla 20 maaliin.

----------


## J T K

Zilvermeercrossit menossa, huippustriimiä: http://www.vier.be/veldrijden/artikels/livestream/219832


Nuorten miesten juhlaa: 
1. Aert
2. MvdP
3. L Sweeck

----------


## rhubarb

Superprestigeä Spassa, rata on melkoisen rapsakassa kunnossa.

Edit: ja todella kapea, tuolla on monta 2 m kohtaa ja silta taisi olla alle.

----------


## PHI

Ja striimi poikki laakista. Näkyykö missään?

----------


## OJ

> Ja striimi poikki laakista. Näkyykö missään?



Ei tietoa, mutta lataillaan torrenttia tai youtube-videota parin tunnin päästä.

----------


## J T K

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld...51213_02019723

kääntäjällä:

Sven Nys today announces the acquisition of Telenet Fidea

"A major press conference," Sven Nys calls it on Twitter. And according to the official invitation, the outgoing rider today  "all provide more information about his future because he is in the busy  cross weeks completely on the sport will be able to concentrate."
Nobody  wanted to say what it is about officially, but several sources  confirmed to our newspaper that Nys will indeed announce the acquisition  of Telenet-Fidea. That story already circulating for several weeks in the crossover world and last Tuesday the final documents were signed before. Whether Nys itself is taking on Telenet-Fidea or sports marketing company Golazo is currently unclear. Hans van Kasteren, current manager of the team, stressed in recent weeks that he only negotiated with Golazo, not Nys himself. But Christophe Impens, Managing Director of the company from  Paal-Beringen, say again "that" Golazo Sports NV 'has nothing to do with  the story. "

Nick Nuyens
But Nys a position of manager or team leader will record at Telenet-Fidea is indisputable. Even his immediate entourage - manager Jan Verstraeten and teammate Sven Vanthourenhout - would get a job within the team. Nys stops after this season as an active rider and prepares long been the implementation of his career for. Resulted in 2016 in the Baal Sven Nys Cycling Centre, called a social center for off-road cycling. Several parties were interested in a takeover of Telenet-Fidea. Also racer Nick Nuyens and business partner Jef Van den Bosch preyed on the team. Like the brothers Christoph and Philip Roodhooft, manager of BKCP Corendon. They obviously fished behind the net.

----------


## polkadot

Tuli ostettua liput tapaninpäivän kisaan Heusden-Zolderiin. Tunnelma on varmaan aika kohillaan, kun porukka on lomafiiliksissä ja paljon valuu populaa paikalle Hollannin puolelta. Ei oo ennen tullut käytyä tän tason kisassa paikan päällä - mitkä on pro-tipsit paikan valinnasta? Minkälaiseen kohtaan rataa itse menisitte seuraamaan kisaa? (Paitsi että lähelle kaljatelttaa...)

Edit: jotta tulee jotain asiasisältöä tähän viestiin, niin päivän Bpostikisan 1-2-3: van Aert, van der Poel, van der Haar. Hyvää vauhtia vdP kuntoutuu, viikon päästä varmasti vielä pykälää kovempi. Ja vdH on kahtena edellisenä vuonna voittanut Zolderissa, joten kova vääntö tulee tapaninpäivänä noiden kolmen kesken. Ja huomennakin tietty ajetaan vielä ennen joulua.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Namurissa oli jo hyvä kisa naisilla, paitsi että Cant potee vatsalihastaan. Top 10 oli kansainvälinen ja osin yllättävä, juuri sellainen kuin miesten kisoissakin pitäisi olla.

Mutaa on muttei märkää, tulee monipuolinen kisa miehille.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oli ihan viihdyttävä kisa.

MvdP on aina ollut vähän tuulilla käypä hahmo, mutta se tarkoittaa välillä myös upeaa taisteluhenkeä ja iskurohkeutta. Nyt se ei viimeisellä kierroksella pelännyt WvAertia yhtään, vaan iski ja iski ja voitti ihmeellisillä voimanrippeillä. Komea ajo!

----------


## OJ

Nyt on aika amerikkalainen rata Zolderissa. 

Stephen Hyde aloitti tosi hyvin, mutta hävisi yhtäkkiä tosta pääjoukosta. Olisi ihan kivaa vaihtelua saada muitakin lippuja sinne top-10 listalle.

----------


## rhubarb

Pitäisi ajaa kovempaa ja paremmin… ehkä ei oo tarpeeksi aerot liput.

Pauwels on kyllä vetänyt virkamiesmäisesti ja -ilmeellä tota kolmospallia koko vuoden, todella hyvää duunia kaiken kaikkiaan kun katsoo miten muiden sijoitukset heiluvat missä sattuu.

Ja noin yleensä ihan kiva että nyt on pari noita junnuja tappelemassa keskenään. Voi olla ettei Woutilla ole ihan peekoo vielä kasassa koko kautta varten, mutta varmaan kohta. Tai sit se ajaa läbällä hissukseen.

----------


## OJ

Zolder näyttää vähän erilaiselta radalta "perus" Belgiacrossiin verrattuna. 

Hydellä kumi puhki ja tippui 26. sijalle. Ja "meidän" kylän stara saattaa pysyä keulakierroksella.

----------


## OJ

Juma! kolme keulakuskia kaikki sinisillä kengillä liikkeellä. Unohda levyjarrut, siniset Shimanon kengät ovat nopeimmat!

----------


## rhubarb

Tajutonta vauhtia toi juoksee ton mäen, onkohan sillä erikoisversio Shimanokengistä?

----------


## CamoN

Eikä ollut mäen jyrkkyydessä säästelty. Ensin näytti kuvassa ettei se ole kamalan jyrkkä, mutta se havainnollisti aika hyvin kun mm. Van Der Haar otti kesken nousun kädellä tukea rinteestä eikä ylävartalon kulma muuttunut yhtään. Selevä.

----------


## EsaJ

Jaha. Taas män ohi.....

----------


## J T K

Olipa harmi Haarin rengasrikko. Raaka rata ja reilusti yli tunnin kisa koetteli varmasti kuskeja.
Iso-Klasun kunto alkaa näyttää jo vähän paremmalta.

----------


## Mach-0

oisko kellään vinkata asiallista striimiä tän päivän kisaan? belgian suurlähetystö voisi aivan hyvin striimata nämä vaikka kotsivujensa kautta, vink vink!

----------


## J T K

http://www.bvls2016.sc/stream1.html
http://www.bvls2016.sc/stream6.html

----------


## OJ

Paskoiko Nysin vaihteet/ketjut taas kerran? Ehkä niissä jutuissa on perää, että sähkövaihteet eivät oikein ole hyvät crossitouhuissa, ei tunne jos on jotain pientä häikkää vaihteissa vaan servo senkun survoo voimansiirron ruttuun.

----------


## OJ

Nyt oli taas hyvä kisa. Viimeinen kierros jopa huikea, paitsi Meeusen aloitti vetonsa ihan liian aikaisin.

----------


## J T K

Oli tosiaan mielenkiintoinen kihaus. Asetelmat vaihtuivat loppuun asti. Hienoa että hollantilaiset laittavat nyt kunnolla kampoihin belgeille. Mutta jaksaako MvdP MM-Zolderiin asti?  Pauwels on saanut toisen terävemmän jakson, Haarilla on tikkuja mutta tuntuu polttavan niitä väärällä ajoituksella.

----------


## OJ

Nyt alkaa taas innostumaan. Joku saattaa tapittaa mäkiviikkoa, mutta minä katson crossia ennen duunia. Tänään meidän kylän kuskit taas muutamaa pykälää korkeammalla Loenhoutissa. Pitäis varmaan suostutella vaimo viettämään crossijoulua ensi vuonna.

ja Loenhout oli aika huima kisa taas. Vauhtia riittävästi. Osaa kuskeista ilmeisesti harmittaa kun ei ole omien vahvuuksien ratoja edes joka kerta...

----------


## rhubarb

Näitä tosiaan löytää tuubista, Loenhout taitaa olla jo tässä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fkj1rfUtZg

----------


## OJ

Onko Bredenestä live-kuvaa?

----------


## rhubarb

Tänään EKZ CrossTour Meilen ja Centrumcross; naisten lähdöt menossa ja miehet n. 1 h päästä.

Hauskaa kyläkisameininkiä.

----------


## rhubarb

Toi EKZ oli tosi hauskaa katsottavaa, vähän kotikutoinen mutta rata oli hieno (ja sellainen jonka tekemiseen voi samaistua  :Leveä hymy: ) ja kisailukin mielenkiintoista.

Ja tänään Soudal Leuvenissa. Naisten lähtö just kohta, miehet klo 16.

----------


## rhubarb

Todella upeassa kunnossa Leuven, melkein VPCX:stä menisi noilla dropeilla.

----------


## OJ

Vähän eri miehiä kärkikahinoissa vai ovatko junnut mukana lainkaan? Simunek on ollut sijoilla ynnä muut pari vuotta ja palaillut kovempaan kuntoon taas tänä vuonna. Iserbyt on tietty juniori, mutta tarkoitin lähinnä Van Aertia ja VDP:tä

----------


## rhubarb

Molemmat junnut jättivät väliin, ja taisi Pauwelskin puuttua. Hiovat varmaan ensi viikonloppua varten ja antoivat ynnä muiden kisailla.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Belgian proffat vaikuttaisi pelaavan niin, että pikkukisoissa annetaan pikkukuskeille liekaa. Nys käy kuittaamassa starttirahat ja jeesaamassa järjestäjiä, että väki tulee paikalle.

Nys kertoi että keula meni rikki ja väsytti, mutta en pitäisi mahdottomana, että Telenet-Fidean tuleva brändijohtaja varmisti, että tämän kisan yhteydessä puhuttiin juuri Telenet-Fidean ylivoimasta, kun talli muuten on ollut pettymys.

----------


## J T K

Sunnuntaina sitten Belgian mestaruuskisat. Tässä kattava juttu, jonka kääntäjä kääntää ihan kelvolliseksi luettavaksi:

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld...60108_02055674


*Everything you need to know about BK cyclocross in Lille: one against all*

Lille is Sunday for one day the capital of Belgium. In the Kempen town this weekend, after all, organized by the Belgian Kampioenchap cyclocross. In the men's elite Wout Van Aert own top favorite people. On the fast track, however, he is by no means certain for victory and to outsiders, there is lack. Are you ready for the Belgian high mass?

* The track: fast but ...*
There is a lot of sand on the track but it is not a real sand cross, for it is the turn too fast. That  circulation is 2750 meters long but differs in some respects from the  traditional track where normally the Krawatencross is driven on. The biggest difference is the lack of bars but there are still six key points across. Barely 150 meters after the start turns the pack into the woods, a bad start, could well be able to weigh heavily. After 800 meters wait natural washboard which however is not very difficult. Then follows the marshy section along the pond, with few curves and ideal for those with power in the legs. But then follows a series of (angled) bends and stretches of sand that will bring out the speed. At 500 meters from the finish line is the only strip of sand with loose sand, interrupted by a staircase. If it continues to rain, however, paths will be formed which can be driven there but can not be overtaken. Before  the final straight line of 180 meters asphalt to cut and sprint for the  victory, waiting for a technical angle and curve of almost 180 degrees,  which seems out of a sprint with more than two riders. Read our full exploration with Tom Meeusen.

* Top favorite with mental coach*
15  victories, leader in the World Cup leader in the Bpost Bank Trophy and  leader in the Superprestige: Wout Van Aert dominated the whole  cyclocross season and everyone pushed forward as the man to beat. De Lille To get a unique opportunity to own people to catch his first Belgian title in the elite. Propelled by his supporters nothing seems to lie in his way. Niels Albert, team leader at Crelan-Realty Service, already lives with  confidence toward Sunday, "Wout Standaert makes, I think 90% chance to  win." 

Wanted the championships so far not work for the 21-year-old Van Aert, who took a mental coach under his arm this time. "With him I try as much as possible stress leave me. Sometimes I go  along with him and we chat a bit. I got through those conversations now  understand what was formerly sometimes backfired on me." 

 "Wout will drive off in the third round and won by one minute lead. At  least, I think that when you look at his games of the past few weeks,  "articulates former Belgian champion Erwin Vervecken it. "But BK is always different than a normal cross. Just look at the national championships last year or the last European Championships in Huijbergen. There he also seemed to be the strongest but suddenly came to a halt. I think he championships still missing some confidence at crucial moments. "

Read about the five reasons why top favorite Van Aert Sunday still has not won game

* Outsiders enough, there is a cooperation?*
The Sunday is a game of one against all and all against one. As the main outsiders circulate the names of Sven Nys, Kevin Pauwels and Tom Meeusen. First and foremost is of course Sven Nys. The Balen rides his last BK and can they win to equal the record of legendary Roland Liboton BK with 10 victories. Therefore no lack of motivation. In Baal he also proved that he still achieves a high level and in Koksijde Van Aert he could already beat. Tom Meeusen is fast, technically strong and already won in Lille. "Is there a run where I can stay close to Van Aert, it is here in Lille. I challenge the other outsiders Pauwels and Nys therefore in order not  to immediately place for two riding, but to continue hunting, "let the  record Kempenaar from Essen. Kevin Pauwels is the only countryman outside Nys and Meeusen Van Aert this season to beat already knew. The leader of Marlux-Napoleon Games is very fast and loves closed competitions fueled confidence in Heusden-Zolder and Diegem. Defending champion Klaas Vantornout finally this season won not once but on a championship but always something more. With  there still the youngsters Toon Aerts, Michael Vanthourenhout, Gianni  Vermeersch and Laurens Sweeck at Van Aert Sunday has a lot of riders who  he will have to keep an eye on. See the full list of participants.

* Other categories*
As with the men, there is one top favorite in the women's elite: Sanne Cant. She lives less than two kilometers of the trail and captured as Nys nine national titles. Along with women also struggle novices, juniors and ladies participating U23. In girls promises Femke van den Driessche to beat the woman.
Women:

In boys promises an open struggle expects the national tricolor. Eli  Iserbyt is slightly favorite, the rider from Bavikhove can for a sixth  consecutive time Belgian champion crowns, fourth eight wins in his first  year as a promise and drove himself into the spotlight with a fifth  place among the pros in Leuven. Its main competitors are European champion Quinten Hermans, Thijs  Aerts (both teammates at Telenet) and Daan Hoeyberghs of BKCP Corendon.

If the logic is respected than Jappe Jaspers slight favorite for the juniors. However, a close battle is expected with several candidates as winners  include Alessio Dhoore, Florian Vermeersch Show Vandebosch, Jarne  Driesen and Seppe Rombouts.

* Appointment with history*
Van  Aert was among youth never win the Belgian tricolor and last year he  was stranded in Erpe-Mere as top favorite in third place. A victory would therefore be a first. But Nys could write in his last BK cyclocross history. The  39-year-old Cannibal from Baal may be the tenth time Belgian champion  that he would equal the record of legendary fellow countryman Roland  Liboton. Liboton is (temporarily?) Only record: he won between 1980 and 1989 even ten times in a row. Of the current crop could also just Klaas Vantornout already crowned Belgian champion. Even twice, in 2015 and 2013. Meeusen, Pauwels and all other aces like Van Aert still on their first BK-win. Vantornout won last year in Erpe Mere, among others, after a much-discussed maneuver his bike

* The last 10 BK and their winners:*
2015 Erpe-Mere: Klaas Vantornout
2014 Waregem: Sven Nys
Mol 2013: Klaas Vantornout
2012 Hooglede-Gits: Sven Nys
2011 Antwerp: Niels Albert
2010 Oostmalle: Sven Nys
2009 Ruddervoorde: Sven Nys
2008 Hofstade: Sven Nys
2007 Hamme: Bart Wellens
2006 Tervuren: Sven Nys

*Practical:*
BK  will take place on Saturday 9 and Sunday, January 10th in the domain  The Lilse Bergen in Gierle (district of Lille), accessible via the E34  Exit 22 Beerse-Gierle. There are still tickets available on presale and at the cash register. The matches will be televised live on one, on your smartphone and / or  computer you can for the elite men come to our live coverage on  www.sportwereld.be.

* Program:*
Saturday:
10h30: G-sport
12h00: 1st year novices
13h30: 2nd year novices
15h00: juniors

Sunday:
11h00: men u23
13h30: elite women and junior women
15h00: elite men

----------


## TomTom

Tais tulla just niin tylsä kisa kuin pelkäsin. van Aert sooloilee melkein koko kisan.

----------


## J T K

Ei ollut tylsä, päinvastoin. Toki Wout van Aert teki sen mitä kaikki odottivat, mutta olis voinut jäädä kisa kesken siihen pannutukseen. Laurens Sweeck ajoi vahvan ja ehjän kisan, kakkospaikka oli vakuuttava. Pauwels ahdisti kisan puolessa välissä tosissaan, mutta krampit ilmeisesti sotkivat kisan. Pauwelsin takana maestro Nys nousi koko ajan myös Sweeckin kantaan, mutta töpeksi yhden kurvin ja jäljelle jäi pronssimitalista taisteleminen Michael Vanthourenhoutin kanssa. Nys vei pronssin viimeisessä mestaruuskisassaan, huikea suoritus. Nämä muut junnut ei olleet vielä pilkeenä silmäkulmassa kun hän on jo voittanut kisoja. Ainakin sinne päin. Aivan järjettömän kovaa ne veti, heti alusta korvennettiin isolla hehkulla tahtia Sweeckin toimesta ja Sunwebbi jatkoi. Mutta Aert vain seurasi ja iski sitten matkoihinsa. Jäätävä suoritus. No meinasi kisa vielä mennä ennen loppusuoraa, kun katsojan lippu sotkeutui eteen. Onneksi ei syrttääntynyt voimansiirtoon...tästäkö se ketsuppipullo nyt aukesi mestaruuksien suhteen?

----------


## TomTom

Voittotaistelu vaan oli aika selkee heti kun Wout irtaantu, eipä sitä taida tällä kaudella muut kuin van der Poel pystyä ajaa kiinni.
Oli kyllä hieno poistuminen näistä kinkereistä Nysiltä, kun pääs podiumille ja uusi valtias oli keskipallilla. Kuningas on kuollut, kauan eläköön kuningas. 
Ja uusi kuningas oli aika liikuttunut ensimmäisestä mestaruudesta aikuisten sarjassa. Kohta voi tricolori vaihtua vielä useampaan väriin. Toivottavasti tulee hieno taistelu toisen nuoren kanssa. Ja onhan siihen tervetulleita muutkin mukaan taisteluun.

----------


## rhubarb

Melkoinen nurtsikriteriumi tänään Ranskassa. UCIchannelilta voi katsoa taltioinnin.

Podiumit menivät odotetusti wattimiehille. Van der Poel on kyllä tasaisella tolkuttoman vahva ja kun tekniikkaa löytyy van Aertia paremmin ja taustalla hyvä voittoputki (ml. itse Zolder), niin suosikki on jo selvillä.

----------


## J T K

Belgian maajoukkuevalinnat MM-Zolderiin:

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld...60118_02074211

*Belgische selectie bij elite mannen*  Wout VAN AERT (Crelan-Vastgoedservice)
Sven NYS (Crelan-AA Drink)
Kevin PAUWELS (Marlux-Napoleon Games)
Laurens SWEECK (ERA-Murprotect)
Michael VANTHOURENHOUT (Marlux-Napoleon Games)
Tom MEEUSEN (Telenet-Fidea)

*Als Van Aert de Wereldbeker wint*
  Tim MERLIER (Crelan-Vastgoedservice)
*Reserves*
  Toon AERTS (Telenet-Fidea)
Klaas VANTORNOUT (Marlux-Napoleon Games)
Gianni VERMEERSCH (Marlux-Napoleon Games)
*ANDERE SELECTIES*

*Dames Elite:*
Sanne CANT – Loes SELS – Joyce VANDERBEKEN – Ellen VAN LOY – Karen VERHESTRAETEN – Jolien VERSCHUEREN 
_Geen reserves._

*Heren U23:*
Thijs AERTS – Nicolas CLEPPE – Quinten HERMANS – Daan HOEYBERGHS – Eli ISERBYT – Daan SOETE
Yannick PEETERS (indien Iserbyt Wereldbekerklassement wint)

_Reserves te kiezen uit (in alfabetische volgorde):_ 
Stijn CALUWE – Yorben VAN TICHELT

*Dames U23:*
Joyce HEYNS – Shana MAES – Femke VAN DEN DRIESSCHE – Laura VERDONSCHOT
_Geen reserves._

*Heren Junioren:*
Alessio DHOORE – Jappe JASPERS – Seppe ROMBOUTS – Toon VANDEBOSCH – Florian VERMEERSCH
Jari DE CLERCQ (indien Jaspers Wereldbekerklassement wint)
_Reserves te kiezen uit (in alfabetische volgorde):_ 
Jarne DRIESEN – Victor VANDEBOSCH

----------


## rhubarb

Hoogerheidessä viimeinen koitos ennen MM-kisoja. Rata on ihan tolkutonta mutaa, naisten kisa loppuu kohtsillään. UCIchannelilta.

----------


## OJ

VdP on melkoisen kova. Jos ei mitään mullistavaa tapahdu, niin taitaa olla MM-kisat miesten eliten osalta taputeltu.

----------


## CamoN

Jep, eipä ollut taas mainittavia jännitysmomentteja siellä joukon terävässä päässä. Voittajan jälkeen muista palkintosijoista sentään ajettiin ihan kisaa.

Ja oli aika jäätävät kommentit kisan jälkeen. Vapaasti mukaillen "ajoin aika kovaa treeniä ennen tätä kisaa, enkä ollut aivan varma jaksamisestani. Näytti kuitenkin riittävän, eli treeni jatkuu kovana ja MM:ään superkompensaatiossa."

----------


## Kare_Eskola

VdP:n souplesse ylivertainen, näytti soljuvan tekniset mutalääryt muita kepoisemmin. Juoksupätkillä ja mäissä näkyy että koneessa on myös voimaa. Tykkään tyylistä.

Vanhan liiton miehet kyntävät syvällä. Nys on rämpinyt kokemuksen voimalla ihan ok tämän kauden ajan, mutta tämä rata oli armoton. Tai sitten sillä on joku maailmanlopun harjoitusviritys MM-kisoihin.

----------


## OJ

Lueskelin noiden tuttujen kuskien some-virtaa, ja ilmeisesti reitti oli aivan aatanan paha. Ei kuulema telkkarista saa mitään tuntumaa varsinkin kun kamera seurasi VdP:tä "koko" kisan. 

Varmaan vähän jokainen on vetänyt kovaa treeniä maiden mestiksien jälkeen, mutta en oikein jaksa uskoa superkompensaation pöhisevän siihen malliin että sieltä 2-10 sijoilta haastajiksi noustaan...paitsi ehkä Wout. Jos jotain mustaa hevosta pitää poimia, niin ehkä Meeusen tämän viikonlopun tuplakisaamisen jälkeen saattaisi superkompensoida palkintopallikuntoon.

----------


## rhubarb

^ Naisten kisassa sai mielestäni aika hyvän kuvan siitä kuinka raskas se oli.

…

Olisiko kolmospaikalle hieman enemmänkin tunkua? Meeusen, Pauwels ja Sweeck voisivat olla siitä kiinnostuneita. VdP:lle ei liene haastajaa ja Woutilla varmaankin kestää pää ajaa kakkossijasta.

----------


## OJ

Samaa voi sanoa joka kisasta. Naisten kisa on kuitenkin eri kisa ja kun vauhtiero on varsin suuri, niin naisten kisa näyttää erilaiselta. Hoogerheidessa vauhtiero oli tavallista suurempi kun naisten kierrosajat olivat noin 2 minuuttia hitaampia "normaalin" 60-90 sekunnin sijaan.

No anyways. Pitää mennä ajoissa nukkumaan että jaksaa herätä jumalattoman aikaisin kisastudioon.

----------


## EsaJ

Mistä näkee ja monelta?

----------


## OJ

Youtube ucichannel, mutta en tiedä onko jotain maita tai alueita blokattu

----------


## ATS

> Mistä näkee ja monelta?



www.uci.ch/videos/
ja tämän lopussa blokkaukset http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/N...le_Neutral.pdf

----------


## Turf Moor

> Mistä näkee ja monelta?



Tuolla on ohjelma, tuolta näkyy naisten kisa ja tuolta miesten kisa.

Näköjään ATS ehtikin ensin.

----------


## kmw

^ dänks linkeistä.

----------


## rhubarb

Ucichannel, sieltä kaikki näppärästi: https://www.youtube.com/user/ucichannel

Junioreiden kisa loppui juuri, U23 naiset 13:50, Elite naiset 15:50, ja huomenna U23 11:50, Elite miehet 15:50.

Rata on hyvässä kunnossa, märkää on mutta ei kovin pahaa mutaa.

----------


## EsaJ

Brittijunnu vei U23. Ihme ettei sieltä tuu enemmänkin johtotähtiä. Kesät talvet mutaiset oltavat

----------


## CamoN

Raskaan näköinen keli naisilla, saattaa tuottaa yllätyksiä jos porukka pysyy kasassa.

----------


## OJ

Yllättävän hyvin neljän kärki pysyy yhdessä. Cantin meno näyttää tahmealta, mutta niinhän se aina ja kuitenkin sieltä löytyy jalkoja, eli katsotaan...

Ja Harris juoksee todella heikosti...menee iskut vähän hukkaan kun muut tulee mäessä kiinni.

----------


## rhubarb

Olipas melkoinen suoritus, vauhti ihan eri luokkaa kuin kenelläkään muulla. Muutenkin todella hauskaa katsottavaa kun neljän kierroksen aikana jokainen oli vuorollaan kymmenen metriä edellä tai jäljessä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Ja ensimmäinen mopo tapaus U23 naisissa. Femke Van den Driesschen pyörästä löytynyt moottori. Face palm hymiö tähän väliin.

----------


## missile

Ei ollu sit kauramoottori?

----------


## EsaJ

http://road.cc/content/tech-news/177...ological-fraud

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Rossihan on se laji jossa sähkömoottoria on helpoin käyttää. Lyhyille voimanpurkauksille on tarvetta, pyöränvaihto kuuluu asiaan ja kännisten huuto kätkee huminan...

Porukka kaivellut Femken sektoriaikoja mm. Koppenbergiltä, missä se oli kisan toinen. Jätti ylämäessä eliten naisia aika suvereenisti.

Huvittaa ja ärsyttää yhtä aikaa. Itsekin pidin ko. mopoilijaa tämän kauden yllätystulokkaana. Ja sitähän se olikin.

----------


## EsaJ

Tuolta saa mosia... Kuumaa kamaa varmanni kotimaan kisoissa, pitäkää silmällä kanssakilpailijoitanne  :Vink: 

http://www.vivax-assist.com/en/produ...assist_4-0.php

----------


## rhubarb

Kaksi aika hienoa kisaa tänään. Eri mieheltä hajosi pää kuin veikkasin.

----------


## kolistelija

On sitä peliliikkeitä ennenkin nähty, mutta ennakkosuosikin jalan nappaaminen pinnojen väliin on kyllä hieno temppu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

Woutilta komea ja ansaittu voitto. Käsittämätön sählinki MvdP:n kanssa, hurja nousu takaisin kärkeen ja kovimmassa nousussa hitusen paremmin kuin LvdH. Jonka puolesta kyllä harmittaa, mies oli todella hyvässä iskussa ja teki uskomattoman viimeisen kierroksen pahimman laskun mutkan ohituksen Woutista. Mutta ihan ei riittänyt. Hieno kisa kaikkiaan ja pappa Nys hyvästeli MM-areenat tyylikkäästi o/

----------


## OJ

Mitä VDP:lle tapahtui viimeisellä kierroksella?

----------


## ar

> Mitä VDP:lle tapahtui viimeisellä kierroksella?



Ilmeisesti löi vain jalan suoraksi, kun ei voittoa ollut tulossa ja eväät oli muutenkin syöty

----------


## J T K

twitteristä poimittua
"Lars van der Haar: "I was on the big ring and that is a stupid mistake. I did click but not to small ring."

Belgialaiskatsomon apinaosasto osoitti lämpöä räkimällä ja heittämällä kaljaa niskaan kun oli karkumatkalla.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Ennenaikainen juhliminen ei kannata: http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2016...53073_ur.shtml

----------


## maalinni

> Ennenaikainen juhliminen ei kannata: http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2016...53073_ur.shtml



ennenaikainen mikätahansa ei kannata.

----------


## OJ

> Belgialaiskatsomon apinaosasto osoitti lämpöä räkimällä ja heittämällä kaljaa niskaan kun oli karkumatkalla.



Se apinaosasto on melko iso. Internet tiesi kertoa, että heittävät/heittivät olutta myös Woutin päälle.

----------


## J T K

Sekin vielä. 

Mutta jotain nyt itse asiastakin. Naisten puolella Thalita de Jongin ajo oli hieno, alkukierroksilla ero kärkiryhmään oli ties kuinka paljon, mutta vähitellen ero kutistui. Niki Harris halusi ehkä hitusen liikaa ja poltti tikkunsa liian aikaisin. Sanne Cantin ajo oli jotenkin väkinäistä alusta lähtien ja varmaan ne voittamisen paineet olivat hirmuiset. Viimeisen kierroksen alkuosan isku oli aika epätoivoinen. Mani oli myös hyvä ja ajoi tasaisesti, palkintona kakkospaikka. Jenkeistä Antonneu ajoi ok kisan ja kymppisakkiin. 

Miesten kisasta sen verran, että belgialaisten taktiikka onnistui kohtuullisen hyvin, alkukierroksilla saivat kontrolloitua oranssipaitojen ajoa. Mutta jalka ei vaan riittänyt kun hanaa laitettiin kaakkoon. En uskonut enää Aertin nousuun voittokamppailuun sen käsittämättömän jalat pinnojen väliin -sekoilun jälkeen. Vaikkakin hän oli ehdottomasti paras radan kovissa nousuissa, van der Haar siinä kannassa. Lähellä oli Larssin voitto, olisi sen toisaalta hänelle kyllä suonut. Nyt voi meinaan olla entistä hankalampaa, kun nämä nuoremmat pursuavat itseluottamusta ja ovat vaan pykälän kovempia. No, ei se mahdotonta ole. 

Nysin ajo oli kyllä uskomattoman hieno. Vähitellen kärkikamppailuun ja vaikkei podiumia tullutkaan, niin mieletön ajo. Nyt alkaa olla jo selvää, että väliinputoajasakki Pauwels, Meeusen et setera saavat kaiholla katsella tulevaisuudessakin nuorison riehumista. Ei mitään jakoja. Zolderin piti sopia Pauwelsille vielä hyvin. No Meeusen voi vielä tuosta nousta pykälän pari kun saa ehjän harjoituskauden alle. Mutta kirkkaimmat valot suuntaavat muihin. Sweeck on vielä tulossa tuohon tiukimpaan kärkeen kolkuttelemaan, vielä ei ruuti riitä brutaaleissa otatuksissa. Ja jonossa on jo tulossa Isebryttiä sun muita. 

Harmillista, että historialliset u23 naisten kisat jäivät täysin moottoriajoneuvoskandaalin alle. Britteihin kuitenkin historiallinen voitto. Karmeassa kelissä vielä ajoivat. Mutta onhan tää Driesschen juttu melkoinen. Koppenbergcrossin nousupätkällä jätti elitenaiset kuin seisomaan:https://youtu.be/kv3CiyrRTMg 
Velipoika narahti EPO:sta. Tytöllä 19v. ikää. Saa ihmetellä, minkälaiset taustajoukot näillä on? 

Miesten U23:t olivat kans melkoista viihdettä, Toupalikille kävi nolosti. Mutta sporzan kooste tuo esille, ettei ole ensimmäinen kerta kun jotain tämmöistä sattuu: http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/1.2561651

----------


## rhubarb

Krossikausi ei sitten ole vielä ohi. Tänään Superprestigeä.

----------


## EsaJ

> Krossikausi ei sitten ole vielä ohi. Tänään Superprestigeä.



Mistä näkee? Mikään tän linkin streamista ei toimi

http://www.cyclingfans.com/cyclocross/live

----------


## J T K

Hyvin on pelannut tämä: http://www.bvls2016.sc/stream3.html

Viimeinen kierros lähti juuri.

1. MvdP
2. Aert
3. Meeusen
4. Nys
5. Sweeck

----------


## EsaJ

Jaaa vika on pädissä iPadi ei toista... Fuuuuk!!!

----------


## OJ

Marcel Wuytsillä on taas vaikeaa. Ihme nillitystä muista kuin Belgialaisista. Kaikki eivät juu ole yhtä kovia kuin Nys, eikä tarvitse haastatella, mutta vähän voisi tarkastaa mitä valittaa suorassa lähetyksessä.

----------


## J T K

Svenit ajavat tänään viimeisen isoihin sarjoihin kuuluvan krossin, Middlekerken Superprestige 15:30 alkaen.

1. MvdP
2. Meeusen
3. Van Aert
4. Nys

Superprestige-sarjan podium:

1. Van Aert
2. Nys
3. Van der Haar

----------


## J T K

Tänään Oostmallesta syslokisa, Nys päättää ammattilaisuransa ajajana tähän. Striimit 15:45 http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

----------


## J T K

Komea oli mr. cyclocrossin uran lopetus eilen. Kisa itsessään oli kaasu pohjassa hurjastelua paukusta lähtien ja rata oli todella nopeassa iskussa. Voittoon ajoi Kevin Pauwels, joka sai hyvän lopetuksen kauteensa. Nyskin kävi jopa kisan kärjessä kisan puolessa välissä, mutta sateenkaaripaita ei antanut siimaa. Nysin kisa tyssäsi kärkitaistelun osalta kun Larssi töpeksi ja maestron vauhti lähes pysähtyi. Lopuksi mies jäi odottelemaan toista Sveniä ja ajelivat sitten kimpassa viimeisen suoran maaliin. Komea oli viimeinen kausi, jonka kruunasi Koksjiden World Cup-osakilpailun voitto.

----------


## J T K

2016
21.2.   27   Sluitingsprijs in Oostmalle13.2.
4

Superprestige #8 - Noordzeecross Middelkerke

 7.2.
4

Superprestige #7 - Hoogstraten

 6.2.


bpost bank trofee #8 - Waaslandcross - Sint-Niklaas

31.1.
4

World Championships - Zolder

24.1.
13

UCI WC #7 - Hoogerheide

17.1.
7

UCI WC #6 - Lignières-en-Berry

16.1.
7

Kasteelcross Zonnebeke

11.1.
4

Cyclocross Otegem

10.1.


National Championships Belgium - Lille

 3.1.
6

SOUDAL Classics - Cyclocross Leuven

 1.1


bpost bank trofee #7 - G.P. Sven Nys - Baal

2015

29.12.
10

bpost bank trofee #6 - Azencross / Cross des as - Loenhout

27.12.
6

Superprestige #6 - Diegem

26.12.
10

UCI WC #5 - Heusden-Zolder

20.12.
8

UCI WC #4 - Namur

19.12.
5

bpost bank trofee #5 - Scheldecross Antwerpen

13.12.


Superprestige #5 - Spa-Francorchamps






12.12.
4

Zilvermeercross - Mol

 5.12.


bpost bank trofee #4 - Noordvlees Van Gool Essen

29.11.


bpost bank trofee #3 - Flandriencross Hamme

22.11.


UCI WC #3 - Koksijde

15.11.


Superprestige #4 - Gavere - Asper

11.11.


SOUDAL Classics - Jaarmarktcross Niel

 8.11.


Superprestige #3 - Ruddervoorde

31.10.


Boom - Niels Albertland Cyclocross (A)

25.10.
4

Superprestige #2 - Zonhoven

18.10.


UCI WC #2 - Valkenburg

15.10.


Ardooie (W)

11.10.
4

bpost bank trofee #1 - Ronse-Kluisbergen - Ronse

10.10.
DNF

Meulebeke (W)

 4.10.
4

40e Internationale Hansgrohe Super Prestige Veldrit Gieten

27.9.


Steenbergcross - Erpe

27.9.


Erpe-mere (O)

26.9.
8

SOUDAL Classics - GP Neerpelt

26.9.
8

NEERPELT (LB)

17.9.


UCI WC #1 - Las Vegas

----------


## J T K

Nostetaan sen verran, että Lars Van der Haar siirtyy Nysin Telenet-Fideaan 3v. sopimuksella 2017 alkaen. Meeusen, Kessel ja Aerts jatkavat tallissa. Sven Vanthourenhout ottaa mm. Meeusenin valmennusvastuun ja Nys valmentaa LvdH:ta.

----------

